# 72 GTO Endura Headlight brace Help



## sydsdh (Jul 4, 2013)

Recently purchased 72 Lemans Convertible with Endura front end.
it appears that the front braces for the headlights are missing. There are 2 screw holes on the inside face of the headlight assembly. looks like there should be an L bracket attached there and possibly going back to the frame in front of the radiator. I haven't been able to find any pictures or that part anywhere online. It would be a great help if someone could send a picture and a source to get the part(s). The filler (cover) is also missing that covers the area between the rad and the endura front end... I have this on order. Would this have been plastic or metal originally ?


----------

